# what happened to google on gbatemp



## fst312 (Feb 26, 2010)

i know this is this old news now but when i used to search the site i always clicked on the search tab and it would go to a google type search for the site what ever happened to that.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

I think a bug happened, it was a long time ago.


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 26, 2010)

It's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




just search on google with this in the end
	
	



```
site:gbatemp.net
```


----------



## Law (Feb 26, 2010)

They brought the much better search engine back due to the upgraded servers.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> They brought the much better search engine back due to the upgraded servers.


This other search engine is worst than the Google one.


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 26, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 26, 2010)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you notice on this gbatemp search it doesn't always find what your looking for for example search how to get how to get homebrew channel you get no results.
i'm sure there are other searches that don't give results or give results your not looking for.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=search

That's weird, it still takes me to the Google search thing.

Edit:  Using Lite skin, that seems to be why.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> if you notice on this gbatemp search it doesn't always find what your looking for for example search how to get how to get homebrew channel you get no results.
> i'm sure there are other searches that don't give results or give results your not looking for.
> 
> Because you get thisQUOTEOne or all of your search keywords were below 3 characters or you searched for words which are not allowed, such as 'html', 'img', etc, please go back and increase the length of these search keywords or choose different keywords.


homebrew channel would suffice.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 26, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=search
> 
> That's weird, it still takes me to the Google search thing.
> 
> Edit:  Using Lite skin, that seems to be why.



just checked lite skin lets you use google.thanks for noting that.i wish gbatemp v3 still used google.i like how v3 looks thats why.


----------



## Law (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or "get homebrew channel"

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search&am...omebrew+channel


----------



## fst312 (Feb 26, 2010)

never mind


----------



## Law (Feb 26, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> Law
> 
> i know how to get hbc.i was just giving an example if i wanted to make a search.i already know there is a sticky for that.



So you gave an example which you said didn't yield results, yet it does actually yield results and didn't work for you the first time due to an error on your part?


----------



## fst312 (Feb 26, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bad but a result should still show no matter what kind of search you use as long as the Website has info.
if you think about it a lot searches that don't show results are pretty straight forward and should come up with something.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

fst312 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you search words least than three characters, don't you think you would get A TON of results that are not needed?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 26, 2010)

You can use my custom Google search thing if you like Google better:
http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=01363065...295:fovgnno_tdc


----------



## fst312 (Feb 28, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You can use my custom Google search thing if you like Google better:
> http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=01363065...295:fovgnno_tdc





thank you just what i needed.i just copied and pasted a link on my firefox.now all i have to do is click on it when i need to search gbatemp and i get to stay on gbatemp v3.


----------

